# How to undo really teased hair?



## aparnaBD (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,

I normally don't tease my hair at all. I use velcro rollers and flat iron for volume. But yesterday I was trying a look that Required  a LOT of teasing. I shampooed and conditioned my hair today and then brushed it out. Most of the tangles are gone. But I lost a ton of hair. 

Is there a way to undo teasing so that I wouldn't lose so much hair? I remember watching a video on youtube about using a deep conditioner to undo it. I watched it long time ago, so forgot what it said. And now I can't find it on Youtube anymore. Any help is really appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 9, 2009)

Teasing tangles your hair, which is why so much hair got damaged. Try using a conditioner and a comb in the shower, it might help.


----------



## aparnaBD (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! I will try that.


----------



## friedargh (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with gilded angel, try combing it when the conditioner is still in your hair in the shower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Also, perhaps try to use a wider toothed comb.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2009)

Ooops, double posted here. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2009)

Uhm, rule #1 - never brush *wet *hair! It's lethal for any type of hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to do backcombing, but if I go for big hair, I then sit down, tilt my head down and I  divide  all hair into 3 large parts, spending 20-30 minutes getting rid of tangles *with my fingers *(!) only. You need to be very thorough and then, once you hair is normal comb  as usual.

It's the best way to get rid of elf-locks - saves your precious hairs.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 10, 2009)

yes a wide toothed comb with conditioner or something slightly greasy will help untangle the hair without breaking it off too much. good luck! this is the reason why i don't tease my hair.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with L1LMAMAJ. Same reason I don't tease my hair.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

 
_Uhm, rule #1 - never brush *wet *hair! It's lethal for any type of hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's actually a myth...
_Never brush your hair when it's wet, and never comb it when it's dry._ This hearkens back to the days before we had "brushes" with tines. Bristled brushes by their very nature pull the hair in hundreds of slightly different angles as the brush passes through the hair. When the hair is wet, it is swollen and weaker and brushing with bristled brushes can stretch and damage the hair. It IS advisable to always use a wide-toothed comb on wet hair, but a brush that has widely-spaced tines is an acceptable tool for detangling wet hair.

How to comb and brush your hair and combing and brushing that leads to hair damage

I brush my hair everyday when it's wet and am always getting compliments from my stylist on how healthy it is.  I even wash it and use styling products everyday as well as colour it regularily and it's still very healthy.

To the OP...use a wide-tooth comb as others have suggested with alot of conditioner.  Works wonders.  Since I don't tease very often I also do a deep-conditioning treatment after and it's as good as new!


----------



## ShortnSassy (Oct 11, 2009)

one reason you might have lost so much hair and had is so tangled is because of the way you were backcombing. there are two ways of "teasing" hair: one is backcombing (the correct way), one is matting it (the incorrect way).

matting your hair is what damages it the most... it takes a little practice to learn the difference between the two. it's hard for me to describe it without physically showing you, so i would recommend asking your stylist for some tips. HTH!


----------



## sierrao (Oct 11, 2009)

when i tease my hair for that emo look, i first shampoo my hair twice to get out all that hairspray, then i let the conditioner set in my hair for about ten min, then i spray my hair with cold water, turn off the shower then put a tiny amount of conditioner on the ends while my hair still is wet. then towel dry


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 11, 2009)

Like others have said... condition condition condition.. then deep treat.
Oh the meaness we do to our hairs.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 11, 2009)

Conditioner is they key like everyone has said. I also let the water in the shower help me - running water on my (deep conditioner packed) hair while smoothing downward with my fingers. Flowing water likes to take things with it in the direction it's going.


----------



## aparnaBD (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you sooo much everyone. Every tip is so helpful! Next time if I tease my hair, I will first use conditioner in the shower and run fingers through it. Then shampoo it. And then I will deep condition and run a wide-toothed comb through it. At least that's what I got out of all the replies, lol. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Meisje (Nov 7, 2009)

I recently mega-teased my hair. Before I went to wash it, I rubbed a LOT of leave-in conditioner over the teased bumps. I didn't try to get the teasing out whatsoever before this.

In the shower, I wet thoroughly, shampooed (the teasing won't come out yet) and then saturated my hair with conditioner. Let it sit for a minute. Then you start to rub the teased parts gently. It should start to un-tease. You might have to condition three times. You can use a very wide-tooth comb while the conditioner is still in if it's tough ---- start from the ends and WHILE HOLDING the hair between the ends and scalp, gently try to work out the tangles. Holding your hair like that will help it from getting torn out.

The main thing to remember is be patient and be careful.


----------



## lara (Nov 7, 2009)

I untangle what I can with just my fingers, then take a soft paddle brush and gently work over small sections starting from the end of the hair and gradually working towards the root. When it's all untangled, I then jump in the shower to shampoo and condition as normal.

I do all of this on dry hair that is past my bra strap and I don't lose any hair or cause further matting.


----------

